
Mark Zuckerberg has defended Facebook’s decision to let politicians lie in ads - howard941
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614596/mark-zuckerberg-has-defended-facebooks-decision-to-let-politicians-lie-in-ads/
======
tommy25ps
Who still trusts a word he said?

Seems like nothing has a higher priority than fb profit.

